# Hawaiian Tuna Poke



## Claire (Jul 23, 2011)

Help!  I'm officially very frustrated.  Yesterday on TV I saw a chef make poke.  Blue cheese?  You have got to be kidding  me.  Anyone out there have a traditional, Hawaiian recipe?  By poke I mean diced, marinaded, raw ahi. No east meets west nouveau stuff, the kind of stuff you get in a mom & pop place in Hawaii, or even in the grocery store!  I've got a request out to a Hawaiian friend who makes the best, but the tuna is in the fridge, and fresh fish waits for no man..  Frustration stems from perusing a half dozen Hawaiian recipe sites and coming up with cakes and other deserts.  Gee, it's been 20 years since I lived there, but can't see how raw ahi morphed into a cake!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 23, 2011)

The best poke we had was from the Safeway supermarket near Kona.
I think you need to get some of the special seaweed they use for it and some of the red rock salt too. I brought back some packs of them when I was there but failed to ever use them.

Sorry I can't help with the recipe.


----------



## Claire (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha!  I live in the Midwest!  Those ingredients aren't going to happen today!  My husband did some site surfing and found a couple of recipes, but it's still always fun to see what people at DC come up with!  I couldn't believe some of the stuff I came up with.  I even have _four_ Hawaiian cookbooks, and no poke!  I never made it (we lived there on & off for 10 years) because it was so good from our neighborhood Safeway.  I think the recipes are not around much because it's something home cooks just make without thinking.


----------



## MSC (Jul 23, 2011)

Try this link, it has a bunch
http://www.squidoo.com/hawaiian_tuna_poke


----------



## Timothy (Jul 23, 2011)

MSC said:


> Try this link, it has a bunch
> Hawaiian Tuna Poke Recipes


 
Fine, now I'm so hungry I could chew off my arm! 

The one by Ty Mahler looked just awesome! 

Five Nums on the num scale!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Ahi, diced small
Green Onion
Nori
A tad bit of sesame oil
A tad bit of shoyu
A tad bit of ginger

That is how we did it on O'ahu, that is basically how Alan Wong does it. That is how Sam Choy does it.


Blue Cheese, really?? Wow.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 24, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Ahi, diced small
> Green Onion
> Nori
> A tad bit of sesame oil
> ...


 
Tattrat, yer killin me man! Now! I want some NOW! 

Not happening at 2:10am I guess...


----------



## Claire (Jul 24, 2011)

I used bits & pieces of various recipes, as I usually do, and it turned out great.  Yes, many recipes called for fancy salts that no one I knew in Hawaii would have ever heard of.  Besides, if you are using shoyu, oyster, and/or fish sauces, why on earth would you put in salt?  I'd have loved to have had some good seaweed, but ... well, look at my location!  Haha!  It turned out wonderful and we enjoyed every bite, and the green mango salad I made to go with it was a perfect.  Tattrat, the next time I'll add the ginger.


----------

